
Ask HN: How can I increase my revenue by the end of the year? - Goten1974
I’m a freelance web designer&#x2F;developer, but I currently generate most of my income due to one big long-standing contract. This pays my bills, but I’m approaching a house purchase next year and the total amount of income I bring in in 2020 will massively affect the mortgage I can get.<p>Next to my main contract I have some stuff on the internet generating some regular revenue via Adsense.<p>I can’t renegotiate my contract at the moment, and I can probably maneuver my Adsense stuff a bit to make it more efficient.<p>Are there some other ways I could use my skill set that could help me improve my financial situation? Given the short time frame I’m looking for things that I can do with my skill set but don’t require a long time to spin up, and ideally generate significant returns.<p>Any suggestions?
======
ta1548177231
Launder money. Get a friend to buy $100k of services from you. Then give them
the money back.

This will cost you the taxes, so up to you if it's worth it.

~~~
muzani
That's a hell of a friend. I can't get my money back on 4 digit loans. It
might be easier to convince valid clients.

------
duxup
Do you want to have a mortgage that is larger than your income otherwise might
support?

I'm not sure that's a wise choice.

As for your skills, we would need to know what they are to even have a clue
what you could do with them...

------
alexmingoia
Why do you want to get a mortgage that you may not be able to service?
Consider whether you’re creating unnecessary problems for yourself.

------
claudiulodro
The most straightforward way would be to find and take on additional freelance
contracts, wouldn't it? Why is that not the first thing on your list?
Alternately (and it might be trickier), you could raise your freelance rates.
Those two levers seem like the most direct way you could increase your
revenue.

Advertising (especially programmatic advertising) isn't having a good year.

------
juddlyon
Here's some ideas.

Ask the existing client for referrals if you can.

Set up a landing page at Carrd or Github Pages or wherever with your
experience/skills if you don't already have a website. Make sure your LinkedIn
is up to date.

Reach out to digital agencies and software shops for overflow work. They
always need help. It's not great for building your name and isn't terribly
lucrative but you can definitely drum up projects fairly quickly. And they
will be repeat clients since they have a client roster to tap into.

Almost every tech these days has a Slack or Discord with an informal job
board. Monitor and respond.

Reach out to established freelancers. The good ones are busy and get more
leads than they can service.

Upwork isn't terrible if you target the high end and pick a specialty. Do not
try to compete on price or list yourself as a jack of all trades.

Reach out to recruiters and let them know you're looking for additional
contracts.

Post on the monthly HN Looking for work thread.

Good luck!

------
rotterdamdev
I'd put that mortgage aside for 2 years, we are heading into a global
recession. Prices will plummet.

~~~
giantg2
Lower interest rates could make borrowing more attractive (the entire premise
for lowering them), which can drive up prices. Current monetary policy could
also drive up prices through inflation.

------
jnwatson
What's your skill set?

